
Show HN: Please rate - igbow
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.igbow.ambidexter
======
steanne
you might get more traction with more description. as it is, i'm not going to
click on the link to see what it is.

~~~
igbow
Ok thank you for the hint!

